# Konrad Curze question



## Terminus Decree (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey people 

After reading all HH novels to date and the night lords trilogy I have been intrigued by Konrad Curze and his death motives, I've got my theories which r similar to most other people's as to why he let himself b killed by m'shen but I need to ask again to completely clarify why he chose to let himself b killed, SO, why did Night Haunter let himself b killed???

Discuss


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Because "Death is nothing when compared to vindication."


----------



## DjdaForce (Nov 20, 2012)

I thought he wanted to die because he hated what his legion and him had become?!


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Because as natural a leader as he was, as skilled as he was, he had a 'heart of darkness'.


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

One of the big things about Kurze and the Night Lords as a whole is that his will is interpreted differently by everyone. Part of the allure of his last words is that it can be taken many different ways. Did he allow himself to die, in the grim satisfaction that his horrific visions that had vilified him had come to pass? Did he want to prove that the Imperium and his father were no better than he was in his own methods, stooping so low as to send an assassin after him? Or did he do it solely because he foresaw it in the first place? 

I mean, Night Haunter was kind of a nutty guy (understatement) who may even have had a split personality. In Lord of the Night and Dembski-Bowden's Night Lords trilogy, no two people can agree on what he really intended or what his legacy was supposed to be. Was he someone to whom the ideals of peace and justice were everything, and was the only one who realized that extremist methods were the only way to obtain them? Or was he just a psychopath who used a flimsy mantra of justice and punishment as an excuse to butcher? Sahaal and Acerbus seem to represent each of those viewpoints, respectively, and then there's Talos, who was more loyal to Curze himself than he was to his ideals.


----------



## Terminus Decree (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks Daxx

Everything u just said I agree with but more so than all others was the reason in showing that the emperor was no better than he and that he would go as low as Curze in sending an assassin to kill him.


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

Same here. As Sahaal quotes: "See how the might are fallen. See how divinity lowers itself to dispose of the monster it created."


----------

